# 'Air Bag' light on, on dashboard - help needed



## vavavoomTT (Aug 31, 2004)

While I'll took a well deserved day off today, I decided to give the old TT a good spring clean. I took both front seats out so I could hoover the whole carpet and now, after I've put them back in, the Air Bag light on the dashboard stays on. I've checked all connections and they are OK, Help please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

After spending 6 hours cleaning, hoovering, washing and waxing, the car looks the Bogs Dollocks, apart from 'Air bag' on. All ready for the winter now.

Have I pressed someting else by mistake or is there a reset procedure to cure this issue. Could it be a fuse......tried checking, but where the hell is the fuseboard.
is this a school boy error?
Wak, where are you?????????.....help me please


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Perhaps you need VAG-COM to trace it? It is suspicious that you've just done a mammoth clean. I presume there are pyro seat belt tensioners on this car but I wouldn't have thought the connectors would be easily disturbed. It is the dashpod "AIR BAG" light that's on? - not the one for the passenger near the handbrake? - Yes you said dash didn't you.... The fuses are under the side pannel of the dash. Try thumping things and if that doesnt work you need diagnostics.


----------



## vavavoomTT (Aug 31, 2004)

Any help out there :roll:


----------



## El Jadius (Sep 12, 2005)

I have the same problem, just recently bought my TT and it happened when I picked it up so the previous owner has covered me for it. Took it to Audi for a check and they said the passenger side airbag tension was too tight and they could not reset the fault so will have to replace.

Cost Â£150 for the part and Â£200 labour!!!

No idea how or why it happened but I would imagine its no coincidence that you removed the seats as the wiring is very sensitive apparently.


----------



## El Jadius (Sep 12, 2005)

I have the same problem, just recently bought my TT and it happened when I picked it up so the previous owner has covered me for it. Took it to Audi for a check and they said the passenger side airbag tension was too tight and they could not reset the fault so will have to replace.

Cost Â£150 for the part and Â£200 labour!!!

No idea how or why it happened but I would imagine its no coincidence that you removed the seats as the wiring is very sensitive apparently.


----------



## AlexT (Oct 20, 2005)

Hiya, I've just joined the forum after browsing it for a few months.

Regarding the airbag light, if you removed the seats then you would have had to disconnect the wiring connector for the side airbag located in the seat back. This runs into the seat from the underside in most cars. If the ignition was on at any time when any of these wires/connectors were not connected then the system will register that the airbag is not there and turn the airbag light on. Even if the connector is subsequently reconnected the system will still register a fault and the airbag light will stay on.

AFAIK the only way to get this turned off is to get it reset, usually by a dealer who can plug their diagnostic computer into the car.

I crash test cars, and we have to get this reset done every now and again if airbag removal hasn't been carried out properly during the preparation of a car for a test. The 'proper' procedure (as specified by manufacturers) to disconnect an airbag involves disconnecting the battery for a certain length of time (usually 10 mins or so) before removal.

Hope that helps.
Cheers
Alex


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

some fault codes can be reset by a battery disconnect:-

Procedure:-
1.make sure you have your radio code
2.disconnect -ve terminal for 10 mins. go make a coffee
3.reconnect -ve terminal
4.ignition on for 30 seconds
5. ignition off
6. start and check for airbag light.

hopefully this will do it, if not then you will need vagcom or a dealer to reset it. 

you are supposed to use one of these to protect the airbag


----------

